# sharp shooting



## Mihály

Helló!

Elkelne egy kis segítség. Van egy mondat egy angol nyelvű novellában, amit nem teljesen értek, legalábbis nem vagyok biztos a jelentésében. A nyomozó beszélget a jelenetben az egyik emberrel, akinek el kéne rejtőznie, és megkérdezi, tud-e jó búvóhelyet. Az kis habozással kinyögi, hogy igen, tud egyet nem messze a latin negyedtől (San Franciscóban járunk). Ekkor:

"Near the Latin Quarter?" That could be Chinatown. I did some sharp shooting. "Waverly Place?"

Megpróbálom röviden vázolni: a detektív erősen sejti, hogy a másik a Waverly Place-en akar elbújni, de nem lehet egészen biztos - a "sharp shooting" tehát szerintem egyfajta találgatás, tippelés, ami majdnem biztosra megy. De nem tudom, mennyire pontos az értelmezésem. Pláne hogy erre még valami magyar szót is kéne találni. Nekem az jutott eszembe, hogy "vaktában tüzelni", de ez viszont kicsit mást jelent. Ha van ilyen kifejezés a magyarban, így fordítanám:   Megeresztettem egy … lövést. De a három pont helyére még kéne valami...

Bárki jó ötletéért hálás lennék! Előre is köszi!


----------



## MosoMasa

Szia Mihály!

Szerintem a fordítást lehet, hogy befolyásolná, ha tudnánk, hogy kell pontosan érteni a _sharp shooting_-ot (még az is lehet, hogy csak az "intelligent guess" valamilyen szinonímája), de nem föltétlen.
Lehet, hogy elég lenne pl. ilyesmi: _Megeresztettem egy gyors következtetést_. 
Hiszen pontos megfelelője (talán) nincs (is) és a lényeg az, hogy természetesen legyen a szövegkörnyezetben.


----------

